# Sadzīves tehnika >  Veļasmašīnai nobloķējas ūdens padeve pie lielāka spiediena.

## qwerty1912

Laukos nopirkām veļas mašīnu Whirlpool awoe 7758, no sākuma pieslēdzām to pie ūdens sūkņa, kurš uzpumpē 3,2 bar spiedienu un automātiski izslēdzas. Lieta tāda, ka caurulei, kas pienāk pie veļasmašīnas ir tāds plastmasas bundulītis, kurš aptur ūdens padevi aplūšanas draudu gadījumā, pie šāda spiediena un pie ieslēgtas veļasmašīnas tas palaiž cauri pāris ml un nobloķē ūdens padevi. Kad to pašu cauruli pieslēdz pie dārza laistāmās ūdens mucas, kur spiediens varētu būt knapi kāds bārs, viss notiek, ūdens tiek padots un veļu mazgā tā ka prieks.
Pirmo reizi saskaros ar veļasmašīnu jautājumu, tādēļ nezinu, kur tas suns aprakts, varbūt kāds var man apsakaidrot? Instrukcijā rakstīts, ka to var vienot klāt pie 1-10bar spiediena un tas ir automātisks ūdens padeves pārtrucējs.
Ja nu kas, tad veļasmašīna ir pieslēgta pie rozetes bez zemējuma, bet tas diez vai te kādu lomu spēlē...

----------


## Didzis

Nafig mājā vajag 3,2 atmosfēru ūdens spiedienu? Uzregulē maksimums 2 atmosfēras sūkņa regulātoram un gan jau viss darbosies. Man mājā vēl mazāks spiediens ūdens sistēmā un visam pietik. Uz trim atmosfērām stāv drošības vārsts.

----------


## defs

Vai veļas mašīna jauna vai lietota? Ja lietota,tad varbūt pats vārstulis purgājas.

----------


## qwerty1912

Mašīna ir pavisam svaiga, aizvakar izņemta no rūpnicas iepakojuma. Laikam tad būs jādara tā, ka sūknim jāregulē mazāks spiediens, vienīgi diži zem 2,5 bar nesanāks ielīst, jo ar tādu spiedienu tiek mazgāta lauksaimniecības tehnika no dubļiem.
Bet kaut kā savādi, teikts tajā grāmatiņā taču, ka var pat pie 10 bar slēgt klāt, tad jau tie 3,2 tāds nieks vien būtu.

----------


## Didzis

Nu tad izmet to sū** vārstu no trubas un viss darbosies. Bat labāk tomēr mājā neturēt tik augstu spiedienu. Pārplīsīs kāda truba un mājā būs plūdi. Tehniku jāmazgā ar specializētu augstspiediena sūkni.

----------


## abidox

> ...ar specializētu augstspiediena sūkni.


 ...kurš maksā 500 ls + vigliem darbiem un 1000 LS + nopietnām vajadzībām

a tāds mājas sūknis dara to pašu tikai maksā kādus 100 - 150 LS (jau nokomplektēts =)

----------


## ezis666

500ls viņi maksāja pirms gadiem 10-15, tagad labu var nopirkt pa 150

----------


## abergs

> Bat labāk tomēr mājā neturēt tik augstu spiedienu.


 Piekrītu.
Kas traucē uzlikt otru spiediena slēdzi - viegla rokas kustība un sūknis dod vai nu 1,5-2 bar vai 3,2 bar.
Jautājuma cena: spiediena slēdzis ~8Ls, elekrības slēdzis ~2Ls, krāns <3Ls + darbs...

----------


## Tārps

Bet kas tad traucē ūdens pieslēguma vadā ielikt spiediena reduktoru ?   Nu pēc principa līdzīgu kā gāzes plītei vai metināšanas iekārtai, tikai šķidrumam.

----------


## defs

vēl variants,ka ir divi spiediena dačiki,kas katrs uzregulets uz savu spiedienu.Kad mazgā veļu un lieto ūdeni citām vajadzībām,tad lai ir 1-1,5 bar. Ja gribi mazgāt tehniku,tad ar tumbleri pieslēdz otru dačiku-sūknis tūlīt ieslēdzas un uzpumpē 3 vai cik tos bārus gribēji.
 edit:sorry,abergs jau laikam to pašu iepriekš uzrakstijis.

----------


## IvarsK

Ja nekas nelīdz tad dari šitā http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OSUhRODa0xU

----------

